# Senko/Stinko



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been hearing about how good Senkos are and I fished we a guy who used them and had success. I went to BPS to purchase some and the guy talked me into getting the store brand, Stinkos. Are these as good as the named brand? Whats the best way to fish these?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

dmaphukn said:


> I've been hearing about how good Senkos are and I fished we a guy who used them and had success. I went to BPS to purchase some and the guy talked me into getting the store brand, Stinkos. Are these as good as the named brand? Whats the best way to fish these?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's actually "stick-o".... but yes, the bass pro brand will catch fish. The senko by yamamoto was the original and there for has a big following. Other good ones are the yum dinger, kinami flash, net bait salt lick, and the berkely sinking worm. Most people hook them either texas rigged weightless, or wacky rigged.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

In my opinion, NO. They are not as good as the original senkos made by GYBC. There is noticeable differences between brands. "Senko" has become a general term referring to the cigar style soft plastic much like "coke" is a term used in general to describe cola. The largest difference between brands is the salt content of the baits. GYBC has more salt content than most and therefore falls at a faster rate in water. They are also a bit softer and don't hold up as well after multiple fish. However, they are a better product than BPS house brand IMO. All have their place for different situations though. I prefer to use Yum Dingers when fishing Carolina rigs as they are more bouyant. Good Luck
Oh yeah, they will all catch fish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

IMHO,
The Yamamoto Senko is the high dollar Luxury Edition of all the copy-cats...and you get what you pay for!
The others, even though cheaper and with less options...will still get you fish...but just maybe, not as many!

Mend-It also repairs Senkos when they tear!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> IMHO,
> The Yamamoto Senko is the high dollar Luxury Edition of all the copy-cats...and you get what you pay for!
> The others, even though cheaper and with less options...will still get you fish...but just maybe, not as many!
> 
> Mend-It also repairs Senkos when they tear!


I feel like we should become spokesman for mend-it glue.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Heck, I should have bought stock in Mend-It AND Keitech!!!





Bad Bub said:


> I feel like we should become spokesman for mend-it glue.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I find that you pay more for the name rather then the bait, compared to the Yum F2 Dinger it is a nearly $3 difference and they both work just the same. Actually I have caught more Bass on the Yum Dinger then the pack of Senkos I bought. Just my 2 cents, I also like the Netbait Finesse worm (a bit softer/lighter).


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bass-Chad said:


> I find that you pay more for the name rather then the bait, compared to the Yum F2 Dinger it is a nearly $3 difference and they both work just the same. Actually I have caught more Bass on the Yum Dinger then the pack of Senkos I bought. Just my 2 cents, I also like the Netbait Finesse worm (a bit softer/lighter).


Come fishing with me and you use dingers and I'll use gary yamamoto senko's and you will see how much better they are.....but when the bite is on real good I will use Yum dingers. because they work just not as good as the original....honestly I think its the best bass lure ever made

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

FISHIN216 said:


> Come fishing with me and you use dingers and I'll use gary yamamoto senko's and you will see how much better they are.....but when the bite is on real good I will use Yum dingers. because they work just not as good as the original....honestly I think its the best bass lure ever made
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm not trying to start a brand debate I am just saying from my personal experience I have not caught the numbers of fish using Senkos that I have with the Dingers. If they really produced then I wouldn't hesitate to spend the extra $3 but, when I can get double the amount and produce more fish I'll keep my money and pick up other colors/sizes.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I call them pay to play baits.....gulp and senko's......too expensive. But I'm hooked on them lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've used em all. Netbait salt lick, gambler ace, yamamoto,bps brand,big bites version, gander mtn brand. Dingers, but the one I use and like the most is the venom salty sling. It has just the right amount of salt, good plastic that's not too hard Or too soft. You can catchy many fish on them. I find the Dingers tear easy. Plus their here in Ohio.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

So what's the best method of retrieval?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

"best" changes all the time- It's a worm type bait your not burning it like a spinner bait.

Toss it out, hop hop pause twitch twitch pause etc etc. I guess I'm saying just "fish it". Best for me and best for you will vary.

But bottom line is if you can get it close to a fish that is the slightest bit hungery they will pop it.

One of my top go to lures LOVE EM !!!!


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Just went back and bought some Senkos and a brand new pole to match. Hopefully I get to compare them this weekend

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

A simple way to fish it is, cast out into your spot, let the line sink MAKE SURE TO WATCH FOR TWITCHES/RUNNING, let it sit for a 10 count or so. Lift your rod to a 90 deg angle, put the tip of your rod back down reel up your slack DON'T OVER REEL AND MOVE THE BAIT OUT OF THE STRIKE ZONE! That is key to do. Keep repeating until you are reeled all the way in.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks B-C

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Like chad said, the "fall" is everything. The more you can make it free fall, the better your odds. It's just got that little shimmy that bass can't stand!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ill be using the good ole Venom salty slings tomorrow, green pumpkin/gold fleck is my go to for Nimi. I try not to mess around on the bottom too much, the hits definatly come on the fall. They can be tough fishing in windy conditions(feeling the bite). But like when tubing for Crappie, you can use your line perpendicular to the wind almost like a bobber... when you see the arch of the line strart to tighten, set the hook even if you don't feel a thing... its a awesome feeling when you pull back and there is weight. Sometimes its weeds, but its good to check.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> Ill be using the good ole Venom salty slings tomorrow, green pumpkin/gold fleck is my go to for Nimi. I try not to mess around on the bottom too much, the hits definatly come on the fall. They can be tough fishing in windy conditions(feeling the bite). But like when tubing for Crappie, you can use your line perpendicular to the wind almost like a bobber... when you see the arch of the line strart to tighten, set the hook even if you don't feel a thing... its a awesome feeling when you pull back and there is weight. Sometimes its weeds, but its good to check.


When in doubt, set the hook. You may miss a few fish but, you will miss a lot less if you just reel through the bite thinking it is a weed bed or vise versa.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

huge difference between yamamoto and fakes.

you get what you pay for, no other way around it.

if you are catching 30 or 40 bass a day on this tyle of bait, im sure the knockoffs will perform but if your fishing for 10 bites, there is no substitute for the real deal


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> huge difference between yamamoto and fakes.
> 
> you get what you pay for, no other way around it.
> 
> if you are catching 30 or 40 bass a day on this tyle of bait, im sure the knockoffs will perform but if your fishing for 10 bites, there is no substitute for the real deal


THIS  I use the real McCoy.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Dude!
You always help to give perspective of the different sides there are in fishing!
Pond fishermen or lakes with a large concentration of Bass can get away using a cheaper bait, but tournaments, a pressured lake, or one like My home lake that is just now making a comeback from building the Marina...you need quality to get that bite!



lordofthepunks said:


> huge difference between yamamoto and fakes.
> 
> you get what you pay for, no other way around it.
> 
> if you are catching 30 or 40 bass a day on this tyle of bait, im sure the knockoffs will perform but if your fishing for 10 bites, there is no substitute for the real deal


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Bass-Chad said:


> When in doubt, set the hook. You may miss a few fish but, you will miss a lot less if you just reel through the bite thinking it is a weed bed or vise versa.


I noticed this when I first started fishing plastics this year (about 3 weeks ago actually). A lot of what I thought were just weeds, were just light hits. I'd start trying to reel through it only to feel a head shake or see my line go sideways. By that time it was too late to set the hook, it was already being spit out. When I started sett.....I mean DRILLING the hook, my catches went up a LOT.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to agree with the people that say the original Senko is the best of the stick worm style baits. The Kinami Flash is a less expensive alternative, and may actually be a Senko under a different name. The founder of Kinami Baits, is Gary Yamamoto's son. If they aren't the same bait, they are very very close. They seem like the exact same bait to me. The colors on the Kinami's are the same as the Senko, but there aren't as many colors available as there are with the original.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

I used the Senko and the Stick-O at marsh lake last Sat. On the third cast with the Senko I caught a largemouth, about 8 feet out. He shook his head one good time and I seen my worm fly through the air I actually thought that I lost the fish but he was hooked good. The action died down so I switched to the BP brand. No hits. I didn't really get to fish them like I wanted to because the lake was packed and I was in a spot that didn't allow for maximum casting. Guess I'll try again tomorrow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

